# Der Duft, das Aroma



## German_lover

Hola: 
¿Cómo se distingue "der Duft" de "das Aroma". Los dos son se pueden traducir por aroma.Por ejemplo, en esta frase de una receta de pan:

Der Duft der gärenden Hefe durchweht dir Küche,und nur das herrliche Aroma des frisch aus dem Backofen kommenden Brots übertrifft ihn noch.

Yo diría:

El olor de la levadura fermentada pasa por la cocina, y solo el glorioso aroma recién salido del horno de los panes próximos lo supera.


Gracias,
Lucie


----------



## anahiseri

correcto, pero se pierde el matiz del "Duft" de la levadura, que da a entender que huele bien.

una cosa: ¿a qué corresponde *próximos?*


----------



## anahiseri

DUFT   --- als angenehm empfundener, zarter bis intensiver Geruch

AROMA  -- ausgeprägter angenehmer Geschmack, würziger Duft; kräftiger, intensiver [Wohl]geruch; ausgeprägter Eigengeschmack oder Eigengeruch besonders eines pflanzlichen Genussmittels

definiciones del DUDEN. Aroma es pues más intenso, y suele ser de una sustancia vegetal.


----------



## Tonerl

Solamente una sugerencia:

*La fragancia de la levadura fermentada sopla por la cocina y sólo el delicioso aroma del pan recién saliendo del horno lo supera.*

Saludos


----------



## German_lover

anahiseri said:


> DUFT   --- als angenehm empfundener, zarter bis intensiver Geruch
> 
> AROMA  -- ausgeprägter angenehmer Geschmack, würziger Duft; kräftiger, intensiver [Wohl]geruch; ausgeprägter Eigengeschmack oder Eigengeruch besonders eines pflanzlichen Genussmittels
> 
> definiciones del DUDEN. Aroma es pues más intenso, y suele ser de una sustancia vegetal.


Gracias. Aroma es más para perfumes, etc. Y


anahiseri said:


> correcto, pero se pierde el matiz del "Duft" de la levadura, que da a entender que huele bien.
> 
> una cosa: ¿a qué corresponde *próximos?*


Nada. Quiere decir " pan recién salido del horno". Jajaja, no sé alemán y traduzco fatal.  Pensé que "kommenden" era un adjetivo y se ve que es un verbo.

Muchas gracias, Ana.


----------



## German_lover

Tonerl said:


> Solamente una sugerencia:
> 
> *La fragancia de la levadura fermentada sopla por la cocina y sólo el delicioso aroma del pan recién saliendo del horno lo supera.*
> 
> Saludos


Gracias. A ver si aprendo algo. No sé si se puede decir "fragancia" hablando de la levadura. Ay, ¡Qué difícil son los idiomas!¿Por qué no hablamos todos la misma lengua? Y punto. Tanta tontería.


----------



## Tonerl

German_lover said:


> No sé si se puede decir "fragancia" hablando de la levadur



*Duft:*
Geruch (hiperónimo)

Der *"Geruch/Duft"* der gärenden Hefe durchweht *die* Küche...

Como se puede ver aquí, por supuesto es posible decir *"fragancia"* en relación con la levadura fermentada !


----------



## German_lover

Tonerl said:


> *Duft:*
> Geruch (hiperónimo)
> 
> Der *"Geruch/Duft"* der gärenden Hefe durchweht *die* Küche...
> 
> Como se puede ver aquí, por supuesto es posible decir *"fragancia"* en relación con la levadura fermentada !


 Lo que quiero decir es que no "suena" bien decir "la fragancia de la levadura fermentada". No lo he oído en mi tiempo viviendo en España (15 años). Estaba buscando algún texto paralelo dónde se pueda ver el uso de "la fragancia de la levadura" pero sin éxito.

Gracias por corregir "die Küche". Lo tengo mal escrito.

Saludos,
Lucie


----------



## Tonerl

German_lover said:


> Estaba buscando algún un texto paralelo dónde se pueda ver el uso de "la fragancia de la levadura"* pero sin éxito*


_*
Una pieza invadida por la fragancia de la levadura
Si la fermentación está lista notará la dulce fragancia de la levadura y el color turbio.  
Aquí reconozco por primera vez la fragancia de la levadura, del pan, de almendras.  *_

Espero que ahora estés contento !?_* *_

Saludos


----------



## anahiseri

*recién saliendo *
*recién salido
frisch aus dem Backofen kommenden = saliendo del horno = que sale del horno 
frisch aus dem Backofen kommenden = recién  salido *


----------



## German_lover

Tonerl said:


> _*Una pieza invadida por la fragancia de la levadura
> Si la fermentación está lista notará la dulce fragancia de la levadura y el color turbio.
> Aquí reconozco por primera vez la fragancia de la levadura, del pan, de almendras.  *_
> 
> Espero que ahora estés contento !?_* *_
> 
> Saludos


Muchas gracias. Ahora sí que estoy contenta.


----------



## anahiseri

anahiseri said:


> *recién saliendo
> recién salido
> frisch aus dem Backofen kommenden = saliendo del horno = que sale del horno
> frisch aus dem Backofen kommenden = recién  salido *


por si no queda claro: en las primeras dos líneas indico  como se dice correctamente en español
en las siguientes líneas hago notar cuál es la traducción correcta


----------



## German_lover

anahiseri said:


> por si no queda claro: en las primeras dos líneas indico  como se dice correctamente en español
> en las siguientes líneas hago notar cuál es la traducción correcta


Muchas gracias.


----------

